# Sore Nipples from ANAVAR.?????



## Buddhist Palm (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi, im on day three of my Anavar only cycle, and starting to get slightly sore nipples  im really confused i thought with Anavar this is not possible, does anyone know why this could be happening.?

Any advice is appreciated. :confused1:

Thanks.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

I suspect it's not var mate 

Especially to have those issues after 3 days


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Never had any issues with it myself.

What brand is it and what's your dosage ED?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

mick_the_brick said:


> I suspect it's not var mate
> 
> Especially to have those issues after 3 days


Just what i was going say  .


----------



## Buddhist Palm (Aug 11, 2009)

mick_the_brick said:


> I suspect it's not var mate
> 
> Especially to have those issues after 3 days


I know what you mean, but it is Var, well its from a reputable lab its Unigen Var with all the holograms etc etc..! they are only slightly sore and tingly, just dont get it.! 50 mg


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

You're probably doing too much reading on here mate. It might be nothing to do with the gear, could just be paranoia if it's your first course of gear.


----------



## Buddhist Palm (Aug 11, 2009)

Smitch said:


> You're probably doing too much reading on here mate. It might be nothing to do with the gear, could just be paranoia if it's your first course of gear.


Prob right mate...maybe the cold weather :lol: thanks


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I know what it's like. You read all the horror stories on the internet and as soon as you get a symptom it's panic stations. Var was my first course and i was convinced my balls were gonna shrivel up and fall off, when they didn't i was relieved. 

I'm sure you'll be fine mate and the fact that you're being observant is a good thing. Nothing worse than leaving something til it's too late where your body is concerned.


----------



## Buddhist Palm (Aug 11, 2009)

Smitch said:


> I know what it's like. You read all the horror stories on the internet and as soon as you get a symptom it's panic stations. Var was my first course and i was convinced my balls were gonna shrivel up and fall off, when they didn't i was relieved.
> 
> I'm sure you'll be fine mate and the fact that you're being observant is a good thing. Nothing worse than leaving something til it's too late where your body is concerned.


I know  i was like sh*it my nipples are sore, cant be..its Var.??? then it was on my mind prob making it worse thinking about it..! Thanks for the reassurance mate, appreciate it. :thumbup1:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Also - don't be sat playing with your nips all day.. that won't help


----------



## Buddhist Palm (Aug 11, 2009)

mick_the_brick said:


> Also - don't be sat playing with your nips all day.. that won't help


Sh*t, i do enjoy it tho :laugh:, better remove them nipple clamps aswell then.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stebo (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm on my first var cycle and haven't noticed any sides. Am paranoid however and you do notice every little thing, eg I've noticed a few new hairs on my head slightly closer to my temples (as if my hairline is starting to move forward), and first thing I thought of was anavar, but chances are that I just never noticed them before!


----------



## Buddhist Palm (Aug 11, 2009)

Stebo said:


> I'm on my first var cycle and haven't noticed any sides. Am paranoid however and you do notice every little thing, eg I've noticed a few new hairs on my head slightly closer to my temples (as if my hairline is starting to move forward), and first thing I thought of was anavar, but chances are that I just never noticed them before!


Yeah i think you just over analyse everything, i certainly do :whistling: sure everything is just fine :thumb:


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I've been on 100mg ed of Var for 10 days now as well as Sust and nips are fine, like already said your Var will most likely be fake if its giving you sore nips.........what lab is it mate?


----------



## Buddhist Palm (Aug 11, 2009)

PHHead said:


> I've been on 100mg ed of Var for 10 days now as well as Sust and nips are fine, like already said your Var will most likely be fake if its giving you sore nips.........what lab is it mate?


Its Unigen mate... dont seem as bad at the min..think it was prob due to the cold weather, possibly slightly chapped and just me over thinking it TBH. :lol: i have a bit of fatty chest as it is, so Gyno is always in the back of my mind.!


----------



## pishovet (May 5, 2010)

Sorry this topic might be an old topic, but ive had the same problem!

I starte on anavar and was ON for 3days, then one of my nipples began to be alittle sore. Day4 it began more store and itchy, day5 my other nipple also began

They also seemed puffy from day2

How come? The ichyness felt really horribal and it made me stop using it. Im not sure if it was from the var or if it was from the cold weather. ive never had problems with my nipples.

i stopt on day7 and after 8days my nipple problems went away, and they werent puffy. Now im thinking about trying again

please help


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

pishovet said:


> Sorry this topic might be an old topic, but ive had the same problem!
> 
> I starte on anavar and was ON for 3days, then one of my nipples began to be alittle sore. Day4 it began more store and itchy, day5 my other nipple also began
> 
> ...


----------



## pishovet (May 5, 2010)

Im pretty sure! its Jinans anavar called Zhovanar if i remember correct

Ive got the same brand now, and they look real


----------



## pishovet (May 5, 2010)

Just took 2pills and allready after 5-10mins i felt like they where starting to get itchy? is it even possibel that my body can consume them so fast and allreaddy start feeling it in my nipples

or is my mind totally playing on me?

On another board, a experienced member says that it is possibel to get gyno from Anavar, not by the drug it self but that the hormon levels get unbalanced and therefore can create alittle gyno problem?

please help guys, cuz i really want to run this cycle, can it just be that my nipples are reacting becouse of hormon changes?

im starting out low 20mg a day then moving opwards


----------



## stinkyjuice (Jun 13, 2010)

MMA said:


> Hi, im on day three of my Anavar only cycle, and starting to get slightly sore nipples  im really confused i thought with Anavar this is not possible, does anyone know why this could be happening.?
> 
> Any advice is appreciated. :confused1:
> 
> Thanks.


2 initial thoughts for you to think about --

#1 --- A small group of oxandrolone patients get a PROLACTIN upregulation with oxandrolone therapy which would manifest in this manner

#2 -- It's not oxandrolone or it has another dopant mixed in to make the user THINK that it is working better. UGL are notorious with doping in a small amount of cheap methandrostenolone or oxymetholone into oxandrolone products that are generally under-dosed on the active.

SO ---- Call up a friend at local university and run it through his GC and see what separates and indentify it ... or just accept one of the 2 outcomes above.

..... NOTE: If you use a SERM class drug like Tamoxifen Citrate to block the estrogen receptors in order to fight the gynecomastia you feel coming (often 40mg qd for 2 days ,,, then taper off slowly-- until you get 5-10mg in your last taper stage to prevent estrogenic rebound)...

Subjectively your noticing reduced sensitivity with the Tamoxifen protocol could help you to take an educated guess as to whether you are experiencing the sensitivity issues at the nipple from:

estrogen vs. progesterone vs. prolactin...

Good luck........

Excision sucks but works....... and ultrasonic lipo often won't break up glandular tissue...... just the fat around it.....


----------

